
Is Amazon's Cloud Locker Really an Innovation? - shawndumas
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/Is_Amazons_Cloud_Locker_really_an_innovation.php
======
pontifier
No. Mp3tunes.com has been around for 6 years now.

